# I have a new 2005 Altima, whats the first thing i should do to it?



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

OK i got a 3.5 V6 SL its quick but i want more HP, for most of you Altima owners whats the first thing you did to yours?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Read this thread .

Tell you alll you want to know about aftermarket parts for your car. Of course, the first thing you should do is not beat the hell out of it.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark said:


> Of course, the first thing you should do is not beat the hell out of it.


I second that motion... at least until the break-in period is over. :thumbup:


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> I second that motion... at least until the break-in period is over. :thumbup:


I agree i am still enjoying it right now, i am a bit older now and i really got to becarefull that i dont fuck things up because i got a lead foot. When you got a mortgage and bills, a kid, savings to pay for, the last thing i need is to spend a night in jail or pay for a 800 dollar ticket just beacuse i got a lead foot.
When i had my 300zx when i was living in Florida i had my fun. Now living here in Los Angeles the crack down on speeders is much higher.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

not a whole lot you can do for large power gains to these cars. You can throw on a CAI, better exhaust, crank pulley, headers, and thats about it. Dont expect huge gains. I put CAI on mine, and then concentrated on exterior mods. It is fairly fast stock.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> not a whole lot you can do for large power gains to these cars. You can throw on a CAI, better exhaust, crank pulley, headers, and thats about it. Dont expect huge gains. I put CAI on mine, and then concentrated on exterior mods. It is fairly fast stock.


What was the hp increase?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> What was the hp increase?



You can see dyno sheets on AEM's website. I think they claim the CAI is worth around 8 hp average and 12 peak


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats cool its worth it. In my opinion.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

as long as it's fun to drive :thumbup:


----------



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

I asked myself the very same question. First thing I did was bolt on the Mossy catback. Hands-down the easiest hp gain vs $ and difficulty. Be warned, it is definitely louder than stock, though not annoying. 

Apart from flossing off all my badges, I haven't yet done anything else. Next year I plan to get a CAI. My goal is to maximize performance while maintaining a stealthy look, so no after-market effects for me...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You really won't see a huge gain in peformance until you put the CAI on as well as a header and down pipe.

5 ft hose with a clog in the middle, if you enlarge the last half past the clog, it doesn't do you much good until you eliminate the clog and enlarge the entire hose.


----------



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

Mark said:


> You really won't see a huge gain in peformance until you put the CAI on as well as a header and down pipe.
> 
> 5 ft hose with a clog in the middle, if you enlarge the last half past the clog, it doesn't do you much good until you eliminate the clog and enlarge the entire hose.


Yeah, normally I would agree, except in the case of the 3.5SE there is a clog in the last half itself, in the form of a flattening crimp halfway down the factory pipe that effectively reduces its diameter by a third. Apparently that crimp is put there to avoid some structure on the underside of the car, but the aftermarket pipe manages quite well without it.

When I bolted on the catback there was a *noticeable* gain. I haven't dyno'd it yet, but if people can claim 8 hp from a CAI (sorta optimistic IMO), I'm sure this mod gave me at least 15. And the OP did say what's the *first* thing I would do...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Does it sound "ricey" like a fart can? Can you post a sound clip?


----------

